# [SOLVED] Brak sieci bezprzewodowej. Thinkpad T400.

## pancurski

Jestem w trakcie instalacji z liveDVD, w zasadzie to utknąłem na etapie konfiguracji sieci bezprzewodowej.

System nie widzi karty bezprzewodowej Intel 5100.

Próbowałem sterownika mac80211 i iwlwifi. DDD

Możecie mnie poprowadzić za rękę? Nigdy wcześniej nie miałem styczności z kartami wifi i sieciami bezprzewodowymi.Last edited by pancurski on Mon Jun 17, 2013 2:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lazy_bum

Te karty nie potrzebują przypadkiem dodatkowego firmware? (taki strzał za wiki debiana)

----------

## canis_lupus

Potrzebują, jest w portage: sys-firmware/iwl5000-ucode

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak chcesz dzialajaca siec wifi podczas instalacji to uzyj moze ubuntu livecd, albo polacz sie po kablu, oszczedzisz sobie problemow.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak chcesz dzialajaca siec wifi podczas instalacji to uzyj moze ubuntu livecd, albo polacz sie po kablu, oszczedzisz sobie problemow.

 

No nie wiem, kilka razy próbowałem robić coż z livecd ubuntu chrootując sie na gentoo - i zawsze były jakies dziwne klocki.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Jak chcesz dzialajaca siec wifi podczas instalacji to uzyj moze ubuntu livecd, albo polacz sie po kablu, oszczedzisz sobie problemow. 
> 
> No nie wiem, kilka razy próbowałem robić coż z livecd ubuntu chrootując sie na gentoo - i zawsze były jakies dziwne klocki.

 

Define dziwne klocki

Mi zawsze banglalo, grunt by env -i uzyc przy chroocie

----------

## pancurski

Masakra. Nigdy nie miałem takich problemów z instalacją i konfiguracją jak teraz (podarowałem sobie gentoo LiveDVD i pocisnąłem z ubuntu LiveCD)

Błędy począwszy od boota do konfiguracji X usunięte.

Ale NetworkManager jak nie działał tak nie działa.

Nie potrafię sobie poradzić ze skonfigurowaniem połączeń bezprzewodowych.

----------

## Jacekalex

A *buntowy NM kiedyś działał?

Ja sobie nie przypominam wydania, w którym chodził bez błędu.

Weź go wyłącz, i podepnij się do sieci przez iwconfig albo wpa_supplicanta.

Powinno pomóc.

Albo jeszcze lepiej podepnij się w miarę możliwości kablem do routera,

```
dhclient eth0
```

 i jedziesz z tym koksem.

Ogólnie, na wypadek gdyby w jednym systemie się coś rypło, to dobrze mieć drugi w rezerwie,

 ja zawsze mam na jednej partycji Debiana w zapasie, i jak muszę coś naprawić przez chroota, to zamiast pieprzyć się z jakimś Live, po prostu wybieram w grubie sprawny system i gotowe.

Jeszcze się nie zdarzyło, żeby oba naraz miały kłopoty, Gentoo ratowałem z opresji przez ostatnie 3 lata 2 razy, Debian w tym czasie zmienił się ze Squeeze 32 bit na Jessie 64 bit (trzeba poznać bliżej mechanizm multiarch   :Wink:  ), a poza tym czasem zaglądam, co słychać w najnowszym Gnome, nie robiąc sobie równocześnie burdelu z bibliotekami w Gentoo, gdzie mam "ulubione" Gnome 2.32.   :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Do WiFi używam Wicd - działa od dawana OK.

----------

## pancurski

Problem rozwiązany, potem napiszę w jaki sposób.

----------

